# Myspace Hilfe



## cansarisk (24. September 2007)

Hallo. Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich hätte es gerne wenn die Texte bei den Kommentaren nicht so weit nach rechts driften das heisst es sollten Absätze drin sein wie z.B hier 

http://www.myspace.com/kingmassiv

das ganze sollte halt schön untereinander sein.

Ausserdem würde ich es gern sehen das alle Texte Rot angezeigt werden.


übrigens hier mein Profil ;-)


http://www.myspace.com/cansarisk


Würde mich sehr über Hilfe freuen.

Gruss Sven


----------

